# Plowing Nemo In Maine? Post pics here



## CaptainJon (May 15, 2011)

Plowed Nemo in the Biddeford, Kennebunkport Area. here are a few Pics of my Tundra getting it done, and handling it just fine!





































POST YOUR PICS HERE!


----------



## CaptainJon (May 15, 2011)

Second Floor Window! wind drift that big!


----------



## CaptainJon (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I bet that first pass was fun with that straight plow

Nice pics


----------



## CaptainJon (May 15, 2011)

I have a video of it I am uploading right now I will post a link when it's done


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Man, what a difference ~80 miles can make.  We're about that much northeast of you, so we were in the next lower area for predicted accumulation. It's probably a good thing the stuff was as dry as it was, but that also allowed it to blow around more. 

Those are some good pics, Jon. I didn't take any, but they wouldn't compare to yours anyway.
I like that one from the "dry side" of the V-blade, too.


----------



## CaptainJon (May 15, 2011)

Here is the Video I promised


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

CaptainJon;1593943 said:


> Here is the Video I promised


Nice video and pics, thanks for sharingThumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking Tundra and plow. How did the Tundra handle the 8' blade with all that snow?


----------



## CaptainJon (May 15, 2011)

mercer_me;1595265 said:


> Nice looking Tundra and plow. How did the Tundra handle the 8' blade with all that snow?


The Truck handled the plow but that's only if I can find one. I am going to put OME front springs in this summer and possibly 5100's also.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's some I posted in the Maine Weather thread, was fun pushing this stuff:


























The Entrance to that first driveway with the snow up over my plow, figured I'd test out the V on the Snowdogg. The snow was above the wheel wells on the truck:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple more


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

That is impressive how you can open it up like that with a V. Nice!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

CaptainJon;1595868 said:


> The Truck handled the plow but that's only if I can find one. I am going to put OME front springs in this summer and possibly 5100's also.


Have you done any any suspension modifications yet?


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

CaptainJon;1593943 said:


> Here is the Video I promised


But but but I thought only v-plows can plow almost 3' of snow :laughing: Awesome video, it shows what someone knows what there doing can plow big snow with a straight blade as good as a v-plow :salute:


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just posted some in the maine weather thread.... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97498&page=424


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

here are a few videos I took of plowing the storm


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

ill bet you just lifted the blade full while driving down the road didnt ya...


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

wirenut;1596378 said:


> ill bet you just lifted the blade full while driving down the road didnt ya...


If your refferring to me, no. 2 things I hate is pushing across the street and people who leave piles in the road from pushing out.


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

CaptainJon;1593943 said:


> Here is the Video I promised


Captin Jon, very nice! I really enjoyed the video. Very nice technique. We are known for a lot of snow, but not last year or this year.

Nothing like the Fisher SpeedCast design. Snow really rolls of the blade nice and high. Speedcast has incredible "snow boil" when crowding side banks.

Not sure if you have them but tire chains are great. Especially when pushing through snow piles. If you get slightly hung up in the front the chains help a lot.

If you get chains get the link between spacing. Tons of traction and smoother ride.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NEUSWEDE;1596345 said:


> here are a few videos I took of plowing the storm


So many Fisher Plows! 

I see 1 or 2 per storm. 98% of everything around here is red.


----------



## CaptainJon (May 15, 2011)

Rowski;1596618 said:


> Captin Jon, very nice! I really enjoyed the video. Very nice technique. We are known for a lot of snow, but not last year or this year.
> 
> Nothing like the Fisher SpeedCast design. Snow really rolls of the blade nice and high. Speedcast has incredible "snow boil" when crowding side banks.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have no chains just good tires and about 860 lbs. of weight in the bed. The tundra can handle the plow just fine!



mercer_me;1596146 said:


> Have you done any any suspension modifications yet?


Yeah I have a 3/1 Leveling kit on the truck. I also have 275/65R20 tires so like a 34" tire.



mackclmodel;1596183 said:


> But but but I thought only v-plows can plow almost 3' of snow :laughing: Awesome video, it shows what someone knows what there doing can plow big snow with a straight blade as good as a v-plow :salute:


Thank you! Yeah I have been plowing for about 5 years and have always had tough driveways to plow so it makes you figure out how to plow smart so you don't get stuck and without beating the crap out of your truck.

Great pics and Videos guys keep them coming!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

CaptainJon;1597013 said:


> Yeah I have a 3/1 Leveling kit on the truck. I also have 275/65R20 tires so like a 34" tire.


My Dad has 275/70R18 tires and they help quite a bit. I'm trying to talk him into getting a 3/1 leveling kit.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mark13;1596664 said:


> So many Fisher Plows!
> 
> I see 1 or 2 per storm. 98% of everything around here is red.


It's the Northeast. I see 98% Fisher, and I've only ever seen one Boss around here and its an 8'2'' Poly V-XT on a CCLB F350.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

2006Sierra1500;1597315 said:


> It's the Northeast. I see 98% Fisher, and I've only ever seen one Boss around here and its an 8'2'' Poly V-XT on a CCLB F350.


When you get your drivers license in Maine they give you a Fisher plow with it.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

plowguy43;1597929 said:


> When you get your drivers license in Maine they give you a Fisher plow with it.


LMAO!!!.... That's funny right there!


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

mackclmodel;1596183 said:


> But but but I thought only v-plows can plow almost 3' of snow :laughing: Awesome video, it shows what someone knows what there doing can plow big snow with a straight blade as good as a v-plow :salute:


Certainly move a lot of snow with my straight blade but wonder at times what a V would be like. I've not perfected opening up big snow with my 8ft straight yet....gettting better though wish I'd have some practice this winter!


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

joshg;1597980 said:


> Certainly move a lot of snow with my straight blade but wonder at times what a V would be like. I've not perfected opening up big snow with my 8ft straight yet....gettting better though wish I'd have some practice this winter!


Definitely easier. I managed through some big snow with me straight blade, but with the V, it never shoves the front of your truck sideways, it is much easier on the truck and transmission, plus it is definitely easier locating snow, given the variety of configurations available to you. I pushed snow with my straight, and made it through, but the V is just a lot easier and faster.

I did have one call in that is now on my route, that I would not have attempted without my V. Too steep of a downhill, with a drop off one one side. Wouldn't want to take the risk of my truck sliding off on the way down, or on the way back up.

Another driveway that I take care of is probably 1000' long, with an uphill on one side and downhill on the other, so nowhere to put snow besides windrow. 2 years ago, with a storm like NEMO, I pushed it with my straight, just left the blade straight, pushed until I spun, then got out and shoveled the pile to the side. Took lots of shoveling. My V, with a 40" wing height, was able to windrow the snow from NEMO just fine. Definitely glad that I spent the bit of extra $$ for this plow when I purchased.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That looks like a lot of fun!


----------

